# Another shop vac.



## timmeh (Mar 17, 2020)

People toss out the best stuff.
At this rate I'll have a ryobi army.
Damaged cord, fixed. Top of on/off toggle switch missing, fixed. Missing castor replaced. New cap for drain... Hold my beer....
1 Newest soldier.
2 A boring bar I prepared earlier, to make a square threaded but for a worn out wood vise.
3 The 3d printed gear train we'll using today(OK it were a couple weeks ago), 3.0mm pitch.
4-5-6 "git 'er done" tooling setup.
7 Almost there.
8 Ready.... Steady.....
9 GO.
A little on the firm side fit wise, but it seals well.


----------

